# Sale on Comandante C40



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Also stuck this in deals but thought I'd put it here too 

Hope that's ok mods...?

https://manage.kmail-lists.com/subscriptions/web-view?a=LhAA5a&c=JZgdND&r=sFQR4Uq&m=KqtVUZ&k=68e43b5f8b7af651b328df049c8835a8


----------



## fulhamross (Apr 6, 2020)

Out of stock


----------

